# Ass Appreciation Thread



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Chocolate Soup (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

No ****.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

/thread.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nicki Minaj has a great ass!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> Nicki Minaj has a great ass!


FAKE


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't know about that. Fake or not, her ass is amazing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Walls said:


> I don't know about that. Fake or not, her ass is amazing.


This! If its fake whatever its still amazing, but Kim K's is still the best.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Emma Watson has a nice ass. 

Giant=/=Nice to me.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Don't care if its fake....











Pippas Bum...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Momma mia! Girl with a booty and a great personality, thumbs up!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

JakeC_91 said:


> Don't care if its fake....
> 
> 
> 
> Pippas Bum...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Ass > all.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Look at Natayla yummie!!!


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Nicole Kidman, Eyes Wide Shut. The film peaks 30 seconds in....


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

^That's a downer, let me fix that


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

D17 said:


>


C'mon man...


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

fu both


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

innnn


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Some of y'all are fucking up this potential legendary threads with stupid shit or no ass pics.


























It's gonna be hard to post ass gifs on here with one hand, though.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Some of y'all are fucking up this potential legendary threads with stupid shit or no ass pics.


That is too good to be true.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Maryse got no ass. Fuck outta here.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

bradk said:


> Ass > all.


Ding, ding, ding we have a winner.

Damn latina girls are so frigging hot.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Speaking of Latinas...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Maryse got no ass. Fuck outta here.


That's what I thought. She should be saved for the "Tits Appreciation Thread" if it's ever created.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Swag me out.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

ho ho inc said:


> Speaking of Latinas...


Thank you so much for this. I remember when I first started to have my 'celeb crush' on J-Lo. I was about 7 years old. It was the music video for Jenny On The Block. If memory serves right she was on a boat in a thong and well....DAT ASS.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Obama know wassgud.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm Loopee and i approve this thread. Fuck, yeah.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

SHAZAM!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

My comment for this thread.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

ho ho inc said:


> Momma mia! Girl with a booty and a great personality, thumbs up!


The only personality she has is an ass, and apparently she likes to be passed around like Melina at a gang bang.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

A little Kim Kardashian never hurts...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

god damn


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fabregas said:


>


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Kardashian got that sloppy booty. It's gonna look bad around five years from now.


















Melyssa Ford shitting on most models left and right. See me, breh.

I'd eat them cakes like it was my last meal.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Gentlemen, I give you Nicole "Coco" Austin:


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

^Ice T had good taste.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Fucking butterface. I'd def. hit for that ass alone but shit faker than Nicki's.

Just like some love natural tits, I prefer females with natural thick asses. Just my taste (no pun intended).


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Booty? 


































Karla pretty much beats all. Thread can end here.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Get out. Right now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You denying Karla's beautiful Latina ass?


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Coco? I'd hit it from the back. Hit it from the back. Hit it from the back. Liiiike that.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Winning™;10799749 said:


> Fucking butterface. I'd def. hit for that ass alone but shit faker than Nicki's.
> 
> Just like some love natural tits, I prefer females with natural thick asses. Just my taste (no pun intended).


I'm always too preocupied to notice Coco even has a face.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> You denying Karla's beautiful Latina ass?


There's five layers of describing ass:

-No/Negative/Cameron Diaz ass
-Alright/Decent/Cool ass
-Cute/Nice ass
-Beautiful/Pretty/Fine ass
-Banging/Hot/Sweet/DTF ass

Karla fits the second kind at best. Just because those camera angles and bent positions are nice ain't gonna fool a brotha like me.

Melyssa still shits on her. And Latinas? You really wanna go Vida Guerra, breh?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> There's five layers of describing ass:
> 
> -No/Negative/Cameron Diaz ass
> -Alright/Decent/Cool ass
> ...


camera angles? Trust me, her ass is beautiful from any view.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Well that's like saying "If she was butt ass nekkid in my bedroom, would I hit?"

Course I would but, like I said, she got some meat on her but not enough to warrant she has DAT ASS. At all.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> There's five layers of describing ass:
> 
> -No/Negative/Cameron Diaz ass
> -Alright/Decent/Cool ass
> ...


I didn't know you had a Ph.D. in Assology, Winning.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm a Asstrologist and got my degree in the University of Sir Mix. Passed with honors.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

why would anyone think swagger rocks would know what a good ass looks like


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Melina always had ass and her best years were 2005 - early 2007. Afterwards, though, it was looking bad. Just everything else wasn't clicking. Especially that face.

Hurt.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll always have a soft spot for Melina. I crushed on her ever since I saw her lol


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> I'm a Asstrologist and got my degree in the University of Sir Mix. Passed with honors.


Asstrology? The study of ass? Impressive.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm a big fan of ASS.

I appreciate this thread.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

melina had a wider tooth gap in her mouth than michael strahan


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Or Keisha Cole and that motha was wide.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

austin taylor, dat ass


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well i'll be damned.

Also, for those who don't know Alexis Texas, do a quick google.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ASS.

anyone who marks for ASS should already know Alexis Texas.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Alexis Texas got white girl ass so that fine but:










Sinn Sage FTW.

And no she ain't fat. At all. Look her up. I want her.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Winning™ said:


> Alexis Texas got white girl ass so that fine but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that chick dry hump the shit out of another one. 'Twas awesome.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

GD said:


>


It's like AJ Lee...but with plastic surgery!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

How many fanboys pondered that fantasy?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

She could get it all fucking day, Hailey.










Holy...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not big on her overall, but the ASS.

Works for me.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

HAYLEY AFICIONADO said:


> How many fanboys pondered that fantasy?


I'll admit it. Given the right surgeon, and the proper plastic placements, AJ would look halfway screwable. Too bad she likes being all natural...and flat. But some are into that, I guess.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

She's cute. I don't mind no enhancements. She's no Kaitlyn, but then again, few are.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> It's like AJ Lee...but with plastic surgery!


I believe that's Mariah Milano. She's better in action than in pictures, I've found.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)




----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

iMac said:


>


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

apologies if already posted


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

iMac said:


>


:agree:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Tribute to the hot ass from Taylor Wilde formerly with TNA.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Well i'll be damned.
> 
> Also, for those who don't know Alexis Texas, do a quick google.


Seems a little old for you Wagg.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't know name BUT IT GETS ME WHERE I NEED TO BE


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Mindless Games (Sep 12, 2016)

Nixon Newell's Ass from WCPW.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Didn't know this was an old thread...some peeps are gonna get likes for 5 year old posts.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Well fuck it, if this thread's being resurrected...

Lili Simmons


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I like smaller ones like Charlotte. Bigger ones gross me out.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

https://fat.gfycat.com/AmusingMajesticGavial.webm



Fearless Maryse said:


>


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I like big butts and I cannot lie.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I like big butts and I cannot lie.


I agree


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Bump for old times sake


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------

